# Does PLAY still suck?



## janila (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm trying to keep an open mind but every trouble I have with my new system seems to be related to PLAY. It crashes all the time and I feel that I'm more looking into the pointless loading bar that they insist on keeping instead of working.

Is PLAY stable for you? I have a powerful system but a busy orchestration can cause hickups because I only have one SSD for Hollywood series and everything else is on 7200 RPM drives. Is PLAY bad at handling CPU or hard drive overflows or is it just unstable?

I'm using it in VEP so I have the option to get a slave which was something I hoped I could finally do without. I'm also using Kontakt 4 and 5 and Vienna Instruments which are working perfectly. How can it be that after all these years PLAY is still lagging behind? I don't mind it being useless as s sampler but I would really appreciate it to be stable and sit silently in the background doing what it's supposed to do.


----------



## reddognoyz (Jan 30, 2014)

I would discourage that sort of thread title. It's stating your opinion as fact, and there are people who are fine with Play. I love the sound of EW's libraries, but in my own personal opinion, yes Play still kinda sucks.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Jan 30, 2014)

janila @ Thu 30 Jan said:


> I'm trying to keep an open mind but every trouble I have with my new system seems to be related to PLAY. It crashes all the time and I feel that I'm more looking into the pointless loading bar that they insist on keeping instead of working.
> 
> Is PLAY stable for you? I have a powerful system but a busy orchestration can cause hickups because I only have one SSD for Hollywood series and everything else is on 7200 RPM drives. Is PLAY bad at handling CPU or hard drive overflows or is it just unstable?
> 
> I'm using it in VEP so I have the option to get a slave which was something I hoped I could finally do without. I'm also using Kontakt 4 and 5 and Vienna Instruments which are working perfectly. How can it be that after all these years PLAY is still lagging behind? I don't mind it being useless as s sampler but I would really appreciate it to be stable and sit silently in the background doing what it's supposed to do.



*Looks around for Jay....................*

Well the eastwest lurker is going to tell you that PLAY runs fine on his system. Thought I would just state the obvious o=? 

Personally I stopped using EastWest Products a long time ago. I am not really interested in Hollywood sound track stuff though so I had other reasons besides the engine + I prefer VSL methodology. It was running smooth on my windows machine but the loading times were unbearable esp. when VEP crashed and had to reload everything mid session. That alone was enough for me to opt out.


----------



## mark812 (Jan 30, 2014)

SimonCharlesHanna @ Thu Jan 30 said:


> *Looks around for Jay....................*
> 
> Well the eastwest lurker is going to tell you that PLAY runs fine on his system.



:lol:


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Jan 30, 2014)

FWIW, I am running Play 4 on a Windows 8.1 box inside VEPro (I did not update to 4.1.6 yet). No crashes or issues.

However, my Windows installation is very clean - no bloatware or extra software. In fact, the only apps running on that box are VEPro, Play and Kontakt. Oh, and VNC server for remote access.

My understanding is that Play tends to be more stable on a PC. I think Nick actually said this in another thread.

Good luck,
Marc


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jan 30, 2014)

mark812 @ Thu Jan 30 said:


> SimonCharlesHanna @ Thu Jan 30 said:
> 
> 
> > *Looks around for Jay....................*
> ...



.... and that it never "sucked". That you are not allowed to use such a word to describe anything. You have to delicately choose your words so no one ever gets offended. That PLAY might have its problems, but so do the other samplers! That PLAY is the most advanced sampler ever created and that the libraries EW have done with it couldn't be done in Kontakt. And that Hans Zimmer says that PLAY sounds better than Kontakt (although that is an incorrect quote - as it turned out). And a lot of other boring stuff.

Seriously though, I don't think PLAY "sucks" - I run some instance both on a slave and on my main machine, all inside VEP - and it never crashes. There are bugs with clicks and what not (some of them comes when rendering offline, some when rendering realtime - you never know...), but some of those issues might have been fixed with version 4.1.6 (7 upcoming as I understand 4.1.6 introduced new bugs). However, the (G)UI I would say sucks - it is so old fashioned it's hard to tell this software is actually from this millenium. It is a coders piece of software - not a designers or users one. It still has its merits though. But it doesn't stand a chance compared to Kontakt, regarding user friendliness and performance.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Jan 30, 2014)

Simon Ravn @ Thu Jan 30 said:


> There are bugs with clicks and what not (some of them comes when rendering offline, some when rendering realtime - you never know...), but some of those issues might have been fixed with version 4.1.6 (7 upcoming as I understand 4.1.6 introduced new bugs).



I have experienced some of those issues - occasional pops / cracks or samples changing volume suddenly. However, I don't think it's Play - since it only happens with certain patches (I noticed this mostly on the legatos in HB).

Often times, I can just uncheck the release samples and the issue goes away. So, it's easy enough to work around.

To me it's worth it because Hollywood Brass sounds glorious.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jan 30, 2014)

A few points:

1 Any claims I make can be verified with my open invitation to come to my place. That said, I don't doubt some have issues I do not have, as their are so many variables. And yes, the PC version is more efficient, which really comes into play (pun intended)with the Hollywood series..

2 .I don't personally say that the libraries could not have been done in Kontakt, i say that that is what EW has told me. Proving that true or untrue is beyond my technical expertise.

3. As a user, I to wish we could get under the hood with Play the way we can with Kontakt. However, I do not like the Kontakt GUI and neither do a lot of my friends. It is too hard to read for older eyes and cluttered. Play's GUI may or may not be old fashioned but i prefer it since the mixer page was added.

4. No, I do not think people "have to delicately choose your words so no one ever gets offended." I DO think people should be civil and courteous and consider the feelings of others when they post and not take the childish view that "honesty" means license to say anything in any way as long as you think it is true.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 30, 2014)

EastWest Lurker @ Thu Jan 30 said:


> 4. No,i do not think people "have to delicately choose your words so no one ever gets offended." I DO think people should be civil and courteous and consider the feelings of others when they post and not take the childish view that "honesty" means license to say anything in any way as long as you think it is true.



+1.


----------



## JohnG (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm sorry for those who are having problems. I don't have any problems with PLAY at all and haven't for a long time. Like many, I am hosting practically everything in VE Pro, though I have a couple of instances of PLAY in Digital Performer at the moment.

Every day, EW libraries, mostly running on PLAY, are the main part of my "orchestra," including:

Hollywood Brass, Hollywood Strings, QL Pianos, Symphonic Choirs, Voices of Passion, SILK, and the old EWQLSO. (A couple of older libraries, like Colossus and RA, and the winds section of EWQLSO I still use in Kontakt -- I never saw a reason to change over to PLAY since they run fine as is).

As far as compatibility, I'm still on Snow Leopard on the Mac, and have a dog's breakfast of OS' on my PC slaves, from Vista Home Premium to Windows 7 Professional. (I really don't want to upgrade to Windows 8 if I can avoid it.)

I haven't updated PLAY lately. Everything is working fine and my OS' are a little old in some cases, so I'm still on v3.x except for SD3 which is on PLAY 4.x



[Note: I have received free products from East West]


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 30, 2014)

Before i got a slave and VEP,i found Play to grow unstable as things got to the bleeding edge of my available RAM or CPU cycles. I held out for a long time, but the slave has solved all my problems.


----------



## Rv5 (Jan 30, 2014)

There is a thread running with a few of the current issues:

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=36413

The main issues I've had are here:

Play 3 had clicks when exporting.
Early Play 4s are reported buggy.
Play 3 to 4 upgrade meant rebuilding the entire template.
Play 4.1 stopped the divisi legato patches working.
Play 4.1.6 stopped the multi-outs working properly. 

At some point the Bow Change Legato settings lost the Bow Change sample playing and/or ability to change the volume.

This meant rebuilding a template incorporating Play 3 and 4 along side each other.

Accessing previous versions of Play doesn't seem to be possible via the official website, just the latest of Play 3 and Play 4.

Things I've done to accommodate Play and the Hollywood Series:

Spent thousands on a PC and VEP 5
Spent hours re-bouncing stems because of the Play 3 clicks
Heard no response from EastWest support so scoured the internet and these forums
Rebuilt full templates in Play 4
Rebuilt the template again incorporating Play 3 because of the problems in Play 4
Bought Berlin Woodwinds

I think Hollywood Strings is a genius sample library. Bow Change legato, runs, many articulations, 4 finger positions, potentially seven mic positions with many combinations including divisi mics, adaptive legato to a degree (BC legato), controllable vibrato, thought-through options regarding available patches and an attempt to allow the library to run on various computers with different patches and of course, a full Mahler size string section with a flipping amazing sound.

Let Hollywood Strings be the equivalent to a Bugatti Veyron or Aston Martin DB9 engine...

and Play the chassis of a Robin Reliant with a steering wheel that randomly locks on occasion. From time to time EastWest release an update that fixes one thing and breaks the other, but only to the point it's mildly inconvenient. Maybe they fix the steering wheel, but then black out the rear-view-mirror. It's ok though, cause there are still the wing mirrors you see...


----------



## janila (Jan 30, 2014)

I think my question is well-founded. Never ever has PLAY added any value to my work but it has caused me a ton of trouble during the years. In my book that qualifies for sucking. If that's too informal for you then I can rephrase.

Does PLAY still suck precious time from your busy schedule?
Does PLAY still suck your attention to the endless abyss of technology instead of music?
Does PLAY still suck your will to live?

In short, does PLAY still suck?

I have some version of almost every PLAY library there is and especially the Hollywood series is something worth a bit of a struggle but I'm getting offended by the fact that I still can't trust the darn thing. And by the loading bar. Seriously.


----------



## jleckie (Jan 30, 2014)

There are some things in this universe that one may always count on.


----------



## Diffusor (Jan 30, 2014)

Yes. I agree that Play is not that great of a player. They led us to believe HS was too complex for Kontakt with it's powerful legato programs. I was lucky to run one mic in HS without glitches. Now contrast that with Berlin Strings in Kontakt. Arguably, with the adaptive legato etc it is just as complex if not more than HS. I was able to load all legato mic perspectives on all 5 string sections and play them perfectly off a SSD with only about 30 percent cpu on a Intel i5 2500 machine. That's about 25 mic perspectives playing simultaneously. I could only load up one mic position for each section in HS and have it play "somewhat" reliably on a even more powerful i7 machine..


----------



## wesbender (Jan 30, 2014)

I had a lot of growing pains with PLAY, as I'm sure pretty much everyone did, and I didn't get a version that was consistently stable with my system until PLAY 3 (I'm still scared to death of the prospect of updating to 4, I don't see any point in dicking about with something that seems to work fine).

Background loading is cool, I guess, but the only feature that'll get me to muster up the courage to update is if they can implement something similar to Kontakt's purge feature. Being able to have a fully purged Kontakt template on SSD's (with adjustable pre-load buffer) that you can just fire up and play in real-time is an absolutely indispensable feature for me. PLAY's current purge feature is just about completely useless.

I'm not sure where I'm going with this, I suppose I'm just alluding to the fact that PLAY doesn't suck if you can find a version that plays well with your system (takes some trial and error there), but that it's still light years behind Kontakt, especially in the efficiency department.


edit: Though in a fine bit of irony, the instability I've been having lately with Kontakt 5.3 is bordering on the absurd. PLAY would be rather proud of the crash frequency this horrible update has induced.


----------



## janila (Jan 30, 2014)

Today I composed for four hours during which PLAY crashed five times forcing me to reboot and reload my 18 gig template. I also had to reload one instrument which replaced it's legato with loud clicks for no apparent reason. PLAY is really helping me improve my piano skills but unfortunately that wasn't what my schedule was suggesting.

edit: Make it six times.


----------



## sluggo (Jan 30, 2014)

yes


----------



## Bender-offender (Jan 30, 2014)

Rv5 @ Thu Jan 30 said:


> Let Hollywood Strings be the equivalent to a Bugatti Veyron or Aston Martin DB9 engine...
> 
> and Play the chassis of a Robin Reliant with a steering wheel that randomly locks on occasion. From time to time EastWest release an update that fixes one thing and breaks the other, but only to the point it's mildly inconvenient. Maybe they fix the steering wheel, but then black out the rear-view-mirror. It's ok though, cause there are still the wing mirrors you see...



This x's 100---perfect analogy!


----------



## Bender-offender (Jan 30, 2014)

Bender-offender @ Thu Jan 30 said:


> Rv5 @ Thu Jan 30 said:
> 
> 
> > Let Hollywood Strings be the equivalent to a Bugatti Veyron or Aston Martin DB9 engine...
> ...



Actually, in all seriousness, does PLAY 4 use more memory than PLAY 3? I have EW Brass and Strings Gold, and I haven't had them long enough to find out. 

For years I was a kontakt-only guy until EW had their 50% off sale. I had Brass Silver for a little while before these two new purchases and it seemed to run fine. But since installing Brass and Strings Gold using PLAY 4.1.6 I've been having a heck of time with memory running out. I'm running both libraries on two separate SSDs each on separate i7 16GB RAM slaves. And both slaves are pushing it hard. Whereas I never had these issues running way more kontakts and PLAY 3-brass silver on each.


----------



## snattack (Jan 30, 2014)

Another EW bashing thread again... I used HS Diamond for 3 years, but after just way to much problems I finally decided to remove it from my template. Now HS collects dust in the shelf and I miss the fantastic sound every day, but have no crashes or problems whatsoever.

It seems Play works only with a limited selection of hardware and require the exact right config. EW should consider selling hardware units instead, like a "string machine" for hardcore users.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 31, 2014)

snattack @ Fri Jan 31 said:


> Another EW bashing thread again...



Is it possible to call time on the phrase "EW bashing"? Or, in fact, anything "bashing". It just seems a cheap conversational trick to dismiss complex arguments. I realise that's probably not really your intention, but it is how that phrase always reads to me.

About 5 weeks after the global financial collapse of 2008, the elite had already invented the idea that we all needed to move on from "banker bashing", at a stroke negating all the genuine anger and outrage at those of us (ie pretty much everyone) who had been shafted. By that terminology, now the 99% were just mindless thugs picking on easy targets. Its really rather insidious when you think about it.

Now, lest I be accused of over-dramatising this (what, me?) of course the two arn't an equivalent, it's just an example. But look at Rv5's experience of each revision, describing in detail a complete chronology of problems and the amount of time spend dealing with them. Are things really getting better? Clearly it works for some, clearly it doesn't work for others... but to simply dismiss it all as "oh what a surprise, another play bashing thread" is pretty disingenuous imo, sidestepping real answers. (again, not aimed at you snattack - this is a general response to this particular merry-go-round).

FWIW, my experience and thoughts are pretty much identical to wesbender (including the K5.3 gripe!), but I always too chicken to even try any of the HS series, knowing how much more demanding they are than the older libraries. And as I've said many times, it bugs the hell out of me cos I want to use their glorious samples, and it seems such a waste. But it seems that the two options open to EW to really get to grips with it - put an expanded, highly talented development team to transform Play or switch to another fully functioning sample player - are forever discounted, relying instead on cheaper and cheaper sales prices instead.

And yeah, I'm anticipating the reply - "if you want to stop the term play bashing, then quit with all the endless threads saying all the same things". And as I've said before, these threads will continue in perpetuity because the problems all continue and there's a helluva lot of users out there - it's simply inevitable, you can bet the farm on it all the while the status quo continues. With each revision, a new wave of frustration seems to roll in.


----------



## IFM (Jan 31, 2014)

I too have a love/hate relationship with Play. Right now it is working quite well. HS is hosted on an AMD PC and for some reason I've never had issues with it on that machine...only programming ones that later got corrected. HB lives on my MacBook Pro and both are hosted in VEP. Granted I haven't set up the final template with HB in it but for all my tests the last version of Play (not the newest that seems to be causing people issues) works well on both Mac and PC.

I can't really pinpoint why some systems work well and others don't but at this point but it still seems hardware related for most folks. :(

Chris


----------



## GdT (Jan 31, 2014)

Right on it sure does. 
I stopped using it last year and I regret every penny I spent with EW. 
Their software simply SUCKs. It looks and feels amateurish (I have decades of experience in IT). 
PLAY has never worked properly on the Mac - always crashing. (Smells like Windows software badly ported onto Mac.) I tried it for several years and eventually gave up. After I took it out, the number of crashes reduced most significantly.
Instead I use stable software from those helpful people at VSL. 
I too might one day get a slave PC and use PLAY again -when I get a round tuit or the moon turns to blue cheese. 
If people market nice samples they should make sure they can be played on the platforms they support.
As far as I can see the only thing that would rescue PLAY is if EW, instead of spending money on lurker PR gimmicks, would hire in some software professionals and do a complete redesign and rewrite.
Contrast EW support attitude with VSL. I made a polite suggestion for a minor improvement to the user interface to PLAY when I first used it - totally ignored. I made a polite suggestion to VSL for an improvement to VI - done in the next update within 6 weeks. I rest my case.


----------



## snattack (Jan 31, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Fri Jan 31 said:


> snattack @ Fri Jan 31 said:
> 
> 
> > Another EW bashing thread again...
> ...



Considering the title of the thread I would say that it opens to the proper use of the term "bashing", even if I wrote it with a hint of sarcasm. I'm not sure if this is a lingual problem of me not understanding that term, but imo that doesn't dismiss that the thread still contains important opinions EVEN if it's been said many times before in many threads by many users despite having "tons of happy users out there". I would at the same time not consider my inputs as bashing, I'm simply reasoning around it, and hoping that one day someone would have found a solution to my problems.

Back to the title again: a software that seems to have random functionality on at least quite standard hardware components isn't well developed imo. As I've stated in my previous thread, which was my last attempt to get things right, it doesn't matter if it works for some people, it never worked well for me, and that's not because of bad choice of hardware or configuration in the OS (I've done hundreds of PC builds during the last 15 years). The essence of that thread was also that one should be very careful in the choice of components, and that there were claims that one would need an LGA2011 motherboard to host a SAMPLE PLAYER. That kind of expense is out of the question for that single purpose, at least for me.

That's why, at least, EW should be more clear and open regarding the demands that is necessary to run for instance HS Diamond. Because when an original Intel motherboard w. 32GB Ram, i7 2600k and SSDs, ONLY running Play in VE Pro still crashes several times in a project, then at least we would need exact specifications of which hardware components (manufacturer ID of everything) would be a bullet proof configuration for running it. Or as I've suggested, offer the option of actually buying an "East west computer", with everything installed and dedicated to the library of your choice, IF the hardware is the problem (which have been used as an argument in the defense of EW), then this should solve the problems for most people.

I bought Berlin Strings, and that's my main library now together with CS & Sable, and it works great. But still, I miss the HS sound in some situations.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 31, 2014)

Have you stopped beating your wife?


----------



## janila (Feb 2, 2014)

Nick Batzdorf @ Fri Jan 31 said:


> Have you stopped beating your wife?


Perfect analogy except that we are the wives, not the beaters. I'm not holding my breath waiting for EW to confess their proverbial wife-beating though.


----------



## bbunker (Feb 2, 2014)

I think Nick was referring to the "unanswerable question" ploy of a reporter asking a question that when answered implies something negative before the answerer has even said anything of quality.

So, if a reporter asks "Have you stopped beating your wife?" then whatever the respondent answers, he (or she, in a number of states in the union now!) appears to have been beating his (or her) wife.

I don't know if it translates particularly well.

I have to say I'm one of the happy few for whom Play not only works for, but for whom it seems to be running with less Glitches than Kontakt. Go figure.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Feb 2, 2014)

bbunker @ Sun Feb 02 said:


> I have to say I'm one of the happy few for whom Play not only works for, but for whom it seems to be running with less Glitches than Kontakt. Go figure.



While I fully accept that some are having issues, that is a factually incorrect statement, not an opinion. Go to the Sounds Online forum and you ill see that is is more than "a happy few." But I am glad you are one of them 

That said, I really do wish I understood why from an SSD on my moderately powerful slave PC in VE Pro I do not experience the majority of issues some do. It is very frustrating for me, as I really would like to help, but all I can do is pass them on to those who report them to me directly and see if the support guys can solve or at least reproduce them.


----------



## markwind (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm very happy about the stability of Play, from 3.X up to the latest version. Been using it a year now, no crashes, bugs, with various libraries.

Windows 7 user, and most certainly not a clean windows install - been using this current install of windows quite a while.


----------



## ScoringFilm (Feb 2, 2014)

EastWest Lurker @ 2/2/2014 said:


> Go to the Sounds Online forum and you ill see that is is more than "a happy few."


That's not a reliable indicator as any opinions or views to the contrary are removed or barred.

J


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Feb 2, 2014)

ScoringFilm @ Sun Feb 02 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ 2/2/2014 said:
> 
> 
> > Go to the Sounds Online forum and you ill see that is is more than "a happy few."
> ...



Understood and agreed, it is not a reliable indicator of the percentage of users with serious issues but just the simple numbers reporting that they are happy does belie the "happy few idea."


----------



## Mahlon (Feb 2, 2014)

Doesn't suck here. Running Play on a slave PC with no issues. I'm not the biggest fan of the interface, but it works well enough and allows me to have those delicious Hollywood Strings.

M.


----------



## bbunker (Feb 2, 2014)

My #1 Ui request: being able to send Master Reverbs to a channel without having to load samples on it. If it doesn't use one of the 16 "instrument" tracks, so much the better. That's pretty much 90% of my irritation with Play. Which, to be fair, isn't much irritation really.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 2, 2014)

bbunker's right about what I'm saying.

People have had problems with Play, no question, but it's mainly people who are running a lot of stuff with it - especially Hollywood Strings, which is so big it's in a separate category from everything else.


----------



## Lawson. (Feb 2, 2014)

I have been a happy Play user for about 6 months now and have never had ANY problems with it. OS X 10.8.5/10.9, Logic Pro 9. And I must admit I prefer the Play GUI over Kontakt's. But yes, it would be nice to be able to go under the hood with the samples.


----------



## jneebz (Feb 2, 2014)

markwind @ Sun Feb 02 said:


> I'm very happy about the stability of Play, from 3.X up to the latest version.



Does the multi-out work in the Windows version? Its messed up in 4.1.6 on OSX.


----------



## GdT (Feb 5, 2014)

The party hack has spoke
Even mirrors and smoke.
It works for me
Tee hee, tee hee.

The software is fine
Loads just in time (for tea)
Works OK for my mates (and me).

Our software could never go wrong
Must be your server's swan song.
Well it must be
You are a minority.
We can't see, what you're on about
We don't care, even if you shout.

Tow the party line
It'll be just fine.
Send those dissidents for re-education
Just like they do in a disreputable nation.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Feb 5, 2014)

GdT @ Wed Feb 05 said:


> The party hack has spoke
> Even mirrors and smoke.
> It works for me
> Tee hee, tee hee.
> ...



1. I can back up any claims I make.

2. I never said "Our software could never go wrong." It has definitely done so at times, and at times, I have been able to reproduce issues which i ALWAYS candidly admit.

3. Yes, sometimes, even frequently, issues ARE system specific. As they are with Kontakt. As they are with Logic. As they are with Pro Tools, etc.

4. How do you account for the others here who do not work for EW who say that Play is fine for them, or do you just dismiss those who don't jibe with your agenda?


----------



## DocMidi657 (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi Jay,

As someone who worked for years representing large music manufacturers in the public eye your points 1 thru 4 you were outstanding but point 5 attacking his poetry skills ruined points 1-4 for you and did not serve you or East set well professionally.

Dave


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Feb 5, 2014)

DocMidi657 @ Wed Feb 05 said:


> Hi Jay,
> 
> As someone who worked for years representing large music manufacturers in the public eye your points 1 thru 4 you were outstanding but point 5 attacking his poetry skills ruined points 1-4 for you and did not serve you or East set well professionally.
> 
> Dave



Aw, c'mon can't a guy have a little fun, Doc? 

OK, I took #5 out. Spoilsport!


----------



## DocMidi657 (Feb 5, 2014)

typo sorry Jay, East West that is.


----------



## DocMidi657 (Feb 5, 2014)

never when being a rep  and I know you take a ton of grief. When I worked For Ensoniq we has a very quality issue so I know it's not easy. Hang in there but rise above it and take the high road!


----------



## DocMidi657 (Feb 5, 2014)

your too funny!
Dave


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Feb 5, 2014)

DocMidi657 @ Wed Feb 05 said:


> never when being a rep  and I know you take a ton of grief. When I worked For Ensoniq we has a very quality issue so I know it's not easy. Hang in there but rise above it and take the high road!



You sir, are no fun at all


----------



## DocMidi657 (Feb 5, 2014)

Now your argument 1 thru 4 looks like a well written and performed Symphony..Impressive


----------



## JC_ (Feb 7, 2014)

Play has always been fine for me (currently on a PC - i7-2700k 16gb, running Cubase 7). I've always loved Eastwest/QL's passion for excellence in their sounds, the only thing that makes me kind of sad is the loading times and amount of ram used by libs like Hollywood Strings compared to competition (LASS, Spitfire libs using Kontakt). It seems like other companies are achieving great sound while using less resources. If Eastwest can get their stuff to be more memory efficient while preserving quality, I think everyone and their mother will be using them.


----------



## IFM (Feb 18, 2014)

DocMidi657 @ Wed Feb 05 said:


> never when being a rep  and I know you take a ton of grief. When I worked For Ensoniq we has a very quality issue so I know it's not easy. Hang in there but rise above it and take the high road!



I know it is a late reply but was this is issue with the EPS that would crash the board if you put too much pressure near the center? They had connected the two halves with a 90deg large multi-pin connector with self cleaning contacts. If it moved it would disrupt the circuit and cause the OS to crash...usually in the middle of a performance. I had to hard wire the thing together untill a fix was issued. Once the keybed was replaced it worked well...up till the day I tried to add the SCSI option and it fried the whole thing.

Chris


----------

